# 1939 Schwinn Motorbike de luxe



## TWBikesnstripes (Nov 18, 2018)

Recently acquired this bike from the Chicago area. All Original, uncleaned and uncirculated (at least until now).
Huge shout out to Greg M for allowing me to be the next caretaker. Honorable mention to Markivpedalpusher Oops on duplicate photos.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 18, 2018)

Super clean ride! Congrats!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 18, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2018)

WOW! That's great!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2018)

Oh wow! 

Better keep that under wraps, all the kids in your neighborhood will be wanting to steal that.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 18, 2018)

Omg! That’s amazing! I can only dream to find one like that


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 18, 2018)

Crazy clean....


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 18, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT likes this!


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 18, 2018)

one of nicest known maybe?

wow


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 18, 2018)

incredible.....…!


----------



## ballooney (Nov 18, 2018)

I neeeeed that bike! Killer score. Nice form.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 18, 2018)

sell me the rack and the tank door.

oh and the rear fender

PP waiting


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2018)

So that's what Geraldo pulled out of Al Capone's vault.
A mint condition 39 Motorbike!
Nice!


----------



## 39zep (Nov 18, 2018)

I have seen this bike in person several times. By far the nicest original I have ever seen. The best part is, the bikes new owner is one of the most talented and respected gentleman in our sport.  
Congratulations Tom!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 19, 2018)

Wow. Speechless.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 19, 2018)

Well deserved Tom, glad you got it!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2018)

Here's a few shots of that beauty from out on the road.
Tom, thanks for bringing it out.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 19, 2018)

"Better keep that under wraps, all the kids in your neighborhood will be wanting to steal that."

That's right, all us kids between 55 and 95!!


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks Everybody for the great feedback! 
I want to give Greg additional thanks and appreciation for taking the time from a busy life to build a wooden crate
and stellar packing to insure this bike a safe trip to So. California.


----------



## stoney (Nov 19, 2018)

What a beauty. Maroon--the color to have , in my opinion.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 19, 2018)

one lucky dog right there killer  killer  killer bike........:eek::eek::eek:     i have dreams about bike,s like that


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 19, 2018)

SWEET!
LOOKS LIKE NEW!


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2018)

Chicago guys must have been sleeping.WOW


----------



## Goatroper (Nov 24, 2018)

WOW...……..enough said


----------

